# Does anyone prefer the Delica III over the IV?



## WDR65 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have only been buying Spyderco's for about 8 years and I use them often for both work and hunting. My first was an Endura III and the second was a Delica III. I used these both for several years as my EDC's rotated with a mini-griptillian.
Then I saw the new Delica IV and had to try one. While it was a smooth opener and had a better clip I hated the new blade shape after using it for a short while, missing the sharp tip that I used for a variety of things with the Delica and Endura III. I owned 3 different styles including the waved and I have since sold all 3. 
My impression of the purpose of the Delica IV is that it was meant to compete at a price point with the Benchmade mini-griptillian and I suppose it matches up pretty well in that regard. Yet I personally prefer the slimmer and lighter Delica III. I cut rope and seatbelt strap almost everyday with mine and have yet to notice a problem with it holding up. How tough does a folding knife need to be? The same goes for the Endura models. 

So does anyone else prefer the older models too? I'm wishing Spyderco would produce a sprint run of them or perhaps a sprint with S30V steel.


----------



## jujigatame (Sep 28, 2010)

I prefer most all of the changes on the Gen 4 (liners, screws, 4 way clip especially) but do miss the more acute point on the Gen 3 that you mention. I think they could do a run of the old version since that handle style is still used on the Salt models but, absent some serious groundswell of customer demand, I don't know why they would since the "new and improved" version is already well established.


----------



## carrot (Sep 28, 2010)

The Delica III is "still made" as the Salt 1, although it no longer retains the pointy tip it is the same handles.

I got into Spydercos after the Delica 4 was introduced, and so never have had the chance to try the 3. But I can honestly say the 4 is superb and a favorite of mine, even when compared to the pointier tipped cousins that I own like the Paramilitary and Caly3 and the Rookie (which I really like too, but just to illustrate how much I like the D4).

We all fall in love with certain models and find it hard to let go when those models are discontinued. But IMHO, every year Spydercos are better than ever. My Manix 2 sees far more pocket time than the original Manix as all the little improvements add up to make it a nicer EDC piece, for instance.

The Delica has to evolve to suit the mainstream consumer. That is the Delica's place in Spyderco's lineup and so it has to shed some of the niceties that we afis look for (light weight, sharp tips, thinner blades). If these are the sorts of features you are after, then the afi-focused models may be more your thing these days. 

FWIW, Sal maintains that the less pointy tip on the D4 works very nearly as well as the D3 tip for many tasks, but some people have taken the tip to the stones to pointy it up a bit. How much pocket time have you given the D4? We are always biased in favor of what we know, so change is often perceived as bad. Maybe you'll warm up to it.


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 28, 2010)

Carrot, 
I agree with you about models improving, I've tried several of the newer ones and appreciate the improvements. I alternated carrying all three of the Delica 4's I had for over a year and just never could get to where I really like them. They're just such different knives from the III's in my opinion.

I even have one now that I recently traded for. A fully serrated ZDP-189 model that is a great work knife for me. It retains its edge after hundreds of cuts on 3 ply sisal twine and seatbelt strap, yet I just am not in love with the feel of it. Though I do have to say I prefer carrying it to most of my Griptillians.

I'll have to see how the H1 steel in my Tasman holds up for me and if I like it I may order a regular Salt. 

Thanks for the replies guys.

I just wanted to see what other people thought, though this a few years late.


----------



## Microtech (Sep 28, 2010)

I think, personally, the IV is better than the III because of the vast improvements to it, but also if you really want a "sharper" tip, Spyderco came out with a Delica/Endura FFG (full flat grind) model's that have relatively sharp tips, i personally own all the Delica colors, and most of the Endura colors, they are really cool knives, check them out if you get a chance


----------



## NoFair (Sep 29, 2010)

There is a new version of the Delica out with a full flat grind and thinner tip. It should have all the advantages of the IV while having the better cutting blade of the III. 

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=SP11FPGY


----------



## fannin (Oct 21, 2010)

WDR65 said:


> I have only been buying Spyderco's for about 8 years and I use them often for both work and hunting. My first was an Endura III and the second was a Delica III. I used these both for several years as my EDC's rotated with a mini-griptillian.
> Then I saw the new Delica IV and had to try one. While it was a smooth opener and had a better clip I hated the new blade shape after using it for a short while, missing the sharp tip that I used for a variety of things with the Delica and Endura III. I owned 3 different styles including the waved and I have since sold all 3.
> My impression of the purpose of the Delica IV is that it was meant to compete at a price point with the Benchmade mini-griptillian and I suppose it matches up pretty well in that regard. Yet I personally prefer the slimmer and lighter Delica III. I cut rope and seatbelt strap almost everyday with mine and have yet to notice a problem with it holding up. How tough does a folding knife need to be? The same goes for the Endura models.
> 
> So does anyone else prefer the older models too? I'm wishing Spyderco would produce a sprint run of them or perhaps a sprint with S30V steel.


i'm like you i love the gen 3's and i pretty much do not like the gen 4's, they are too heavy, have an obnoxiously low grind (apart from the ffg versions) and do not have a decently pointy tip (including the ffg versions)

with a few tweaks the gen 3's would have been perfect, as it stands i'll probably never have another delica/endura, and i have tried the 4's: didn't like them

spyderco wouldn't make one in s30v because they are made in seki, japan and s30v spyderco's are made in golden, colorado


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 21, 2010)

Ive got a Delica4 Full flat grind, and the tip isnt nearly as pointy as my Caly3 was, but its more usable.
I used to be a big fan of S30V, but now im come to realize that VG-10 is a superior steel, and have sold all my knives that are s30v and now am completely VG-10 and D2 "steeled"


----------



## fannin (Oct 21, 2010)

got to love vg-10


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 21, 2010)

fannin said:


> got to love vg-10



the history of why it was made is pretty neat to. definately lends itself well to the knife world


----------



## WDR65 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fannin,
I might have to try one of the FFG Delica's but I just never could get the newer one's as sharp as I can the old ones and I've worked on them for hours. Glad to see someone else noticed this too.

Mossyoak,
I'm starting to agree with you on this. I've learned that I don't really like 154cm that much as it tends to chip for me and while S30V will take a wicked edge it doesn't seem to hold it as long as VG-10. All in all the knives I've had with VG-10 have been some of my hardest used and are still the sharpest that I own. I'm using a ZDP-189 Delica and I'm eager to see how well this steel holds up.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 21, 2010)

Quoted from BladeForums...

"Many years ago I read that the steel industry had developed VG-10 specifically for the Japanese horticulture industry.
They wanted a stainless steel that would have a natural micro-saw edge, so that they could cut grafts by sawing rather than wedging, and thus not crush the plant's capillaries.
I have since done searches on this subject and have only come up with my own posts to this effect on BladeForums.
I would like to know the facts of the matter.

By reputation, VG-10 and D-2 both take a very fine edge that cuts very aggressively."


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 21, 2010)

WDR65 said:


> Fannin,
> I might have to try one of the FFG Delica's but I just never could get the newer one's as sharp as I can the old ones and I've worked on them for hours. Glad to see someone else noticed this too.
> 
> Mossyoak,
> I'm starting to agree with you on this. I've learned that I don't really like 154cm that much as it tends to chip for me and while S30V will take a wicked edge it doesn't seem to hold it as long as VG-10. All in all the knives I've had with VG-10 have been some of my hardest used and are still the sharpest that I own. I'm using a ZDP-189 Delica and I'm eager to see how well this steel holds up.



ZDP will hold an edge like nothing else, it makes for an excellent "laser" but with its incredible edge retention comes fragility, especially in a flat ground blade, ive snapped the tip on my first caly3 and my friend snapped the tip off his as well


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2010)

To be honest, I really prefer the IV over the three. (Mainly due to the tip.)


----------



## fannin (Oct 22, 2010)

WDR65 said:


> Fannin,
> I might have to try one of the FFG Delica's but I just never could get the newer one's as sharp as I can the old ones and I've worked on them for hours. Glad to see someone else noticed this too.



the grind starts lower on the gen4 blade than it does on the gen 3, that's nasty for a knife of this type imo and like you say makes it harder to get a really good edge.

the ffg versions solve this but don't solve the tip problem.


----------



## WDR65 (May 12, 2011)

Ok. A bit of an update for an old thread. I now own two FFG Delica's one in VG-10 and one in ZDP-189. Both are a world of difference from the saber ground models that I've owned in the past. In fact the ZDP-189 FFG is the closest yet to the tip and weight of the Delica III to me. Its noticably lighter and thinner to me than the VG-10 model and I'm having to reconsider my opinion on the Delica IV to a degree. I still wish for a sprint run of the Delica III's with a clip like the IV's and perhaps a different steel but for now the two FFG IV's are great edc knives in my rotation.


----------



## JB3 (Nov 20, 2011)

WDR65 said:


> I owned 3 different styles including the waved and I have since sold all 3.
> My impression of the purpose of the Delica IV is that it was meant to compete at a price point with the Benchmade mini-griptillian.


I know you did ... well ... I at least knew you sold one ... I bought your Delica 4 ZDP FFG from you!
I wanted to give you some good feedback Dudley, but couldn't find a feedback thread on this Forum. Thnx for the good deal and quick shipping my friend!

I know that Delicas were in production way before Grippy's were ... but you're talking about the Delica IV in particular here ... so, I'm not sure of Sal's marketing stragety.
I have a 550 Grip and 4 different Delicas ... I prefer the Delicas ... both knives have good steels ... I just couldn't get used to the clacky sound of the hollow plastic scales on the Grip, or the excess width in my pocket compared to a Deli. 

As to Delica 3's over 4's ... I really like the ZDP-189 Steel with the Full Flat Grind ... I think they made a few 3's with ZDP but I think the FFG is new. So I like the 4's!
Maybe you prefer a Saber Hollow Grind to the Full Flat Grind? I think the tips on the Saber Grinds are pointier/sharper than the FFG. The 4's are also available in a Saber Grind ... as a matter of fact, Spyderco's run of FFG's are diminished, and the Saber Grind's (ground like all the older Delica's) are more readily available on the market right now.

Hope that wasn't too much information ... 

Jeff


----------



## WDR65 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Jeff,
I appreciate the compliment. That actually makes 4 Delica IV's that I've sold. The one you have is the only one that I think I'll miss.


As for the rest I still have a FFG Delica IV in VG-10 and I really do like it a lot more than the saber ground models that I had in the past. The IV's are growing on me but I've now switched over to the Endura's as I like them better for my EDC. I've only got one Griptillian left and that's a Ritter full size that resides with my deer hunting gear. I added a Stretch to my rotation as well recently and its taking over for the Delica's when I need something a little smaller than the Endura.

I still look forward to a run of the older style Delica's but Spyderco has plenty of others right now to keep me busy for a while. I'm just waiting to see what 2012 brings.


----------

